# Recommend some Pachelbel



## HolstThePhone (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello all

Other than that one hidden gem that cellists love to play at weddings, I don't really know any Pachelbel. Does anyone have any pieces/performances they would recommend?


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm a fan of his Suite in B-Flat for Strings and Continuo




and his Suite in G for Strings and Continuo




(Note these are just the first movements of their respective works.

They are short, easy to listen to, and pleasantly catchy


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Check out the solo organ disc on Naxos performed by Wolfgang Rübsam.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

"Although the Well-Tempered Clavier was the first collection of fully worked keyboard pieces in all 24 keys, similar ideas had occurred earlier. Before the advent of modern tonality in the late 17th century, numerous composers produced collections of pieces in all seven modes: Johann Pachelbel's magnificat fugues (composed 1695-1706)"


----------



## HolstThePhone (Oct 11, 2015)

level82rat said:


> I'm a fan of his Suite in B-Flat for Strings and Continuo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't notice how short the second one was until it finished :lol: both of these are very nice. It all sounds rather... Inoffensive... Not necessarily a bad thing. Thanks for the suggestions - I'll be sure to check out the full works.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

HolstThePhone said:


> I didn't notice how short the second one was until it finished :lol: both of these are very nice. It all sounds rather... Inoffensive... Not necessarily a bad thing.


That's why I recommend the organ works - adds some austerity to the mix.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The disc by Raml is especially valuable for the suite on harpsichord - but the organ is outstanding. It's very well recorded - and there's a companion volume also a pleasure to hear.









This is an organ recital disc which I always enjoy when I return to it, along with the Rubsam that Bulldog mentioned.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> "Although the Well-Tempered Clavier was the first collection of fully worked keyboard pieces in all 24 keys, similar ideas had occurred earlier. Before the advent of modern tonality in the late 17th century, numerous composers produced collections of pieces in all seven modes: Johann Pachelbel's magnificat fugues (composed 1695-1706)"


He wrote about 100000 magnificats and I was always very underwhelmed until I heard the presentation on this CD, which interleaves a handful of them with sung verses of the magnificat - a revelation


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

His organ musc is where it's at: my favourite is Wener Jacbob's volume.

Also The Toccatas played by Erik Feller.


----------



## punk (Jul 23, 2020)

The only one I know is this beautiful little ditty called Cannon in D. I suppose everyone here knows it...


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

RogerWaters said:


> Erik Feller.


Thanks for mentioning this, I've never heard anything by Erik Feller. The pure sounding equally tuned modern organ at Plaisance du Gers is not unattractive and the recording quality is perfectly listenable. Equally tuned unfortunately. Tasteful performances, with an emphasis on the virtuoso side of the music more than the spiritual.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

his motets might also be worth exploring


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> I've never heard anything by Erik Feller.


My only acquaintance with Eric Feller is a recording he made of Bach's keyboard partitas on an electronic organ (label Arion IIRC). Concentrated crap.


----------

